# Multi purpose hunting dog (story and a question)



## shdybrady19 (Oct 28, 2014)

This hunting season I have been driving around a lot from Buford to Athens with my dad going to hunting camp. Conversation is always at full swing when we are in the car. We cover all topics but when we run out of topics we always rely on old hunting stories to break the silence.

He grew up being raised by his grandpa hunting and fishing. In the beginning his grandpa didn't have a hunting dog. If you told my dad this he would argue, because he was the bird dog. After while my grandpa did get a German Shepard and a dog my dad referred to as a mutt wolf dog. I'm still not certain what kind it is. But that he said in the morning, the dogs would run squirrels and retrieve them. When they would head to the corn fields it was time for bird hunting. My dad said dove and quail were the main ones. Or they could head to the pasture and they would work as a team to run rabbits.  The dogs would change gears by instinct. They would immediately know what to hunt for with the terrain change.

My dad isn't considered a fibber or a liar by any means. I find it amazing my great grandpa could train a German Shepard to hunt. Let alone hunt so effectively different animals. I cant speak much of the dog he referred to as the wolf dog, I'm not sure if this dog was a purebred he is unfamiliar with. Or if it was a mutt, what it was mixed with.

Which brings me to my question. My son is four years old and I have another one on the way. I am wanting to have a dog that can be my oldest sons dog. But, at the same time be his protector and his hunter. I understand training a multi purpose dog is a difficult, almost impossible task. But it would be nice to have a dog me and my son can retrieve anything we shoot and possibly work as a rabbit or bird dog.  So what breed would be a good candidate for this? I have personal experience with Catahoula's. They are obviously my first choice. I'm just not sure if they have a soft enough mouth to retrieve and not chew. Now, this dog doesn't have to be able to compete at competition in all levels. Its more about taking my sons out and the dog doing what he can to help along the way.

 I would like to hear your opinions while avoiding skepticism on the story. Its a story a father told a son, lets not ruin it with criticism  or logic please.


----------



## Treedup (Oct 29, 2014)

I am a FIRM beliver in the OMCBA Mt. Cur. I am down to just one as of right now but they are AMAZING dogs. Very loyal, smart and easy going. I use my for squirrel, coon and tracking the occasional deer. I see no reason in the world he couldnt be trained to point a bird. He is the dog in my avatar.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 29, 2014)

Treedup said:


> I am a FIRM beliver in the OMCBA Mt. Cur. I am down to just one as of right now but they are AMAZING dogs. Very loyal, smart and easy going. I use my for squirrel, coon and tracking the occasional deer. I see no reason in the world he couldnt be trained to point a bird. He is the dog in my avatar.



Good-lookin' dog!
There is a member here who has a black-mouth cur that will hunt whatever he's told to."Ol' Yeller" was one.Curs are great dogs!


----------



## YellaCurFirefighter79 (Oct 29, 2014)

You should look into a Ladner blackmouth cur, they're the best all around and most versatile dogs I've hunted in 25+ years!


----------



## shdybrady19 (Oct 29, 2014)

I was considering a Kenner cur. But ill look into a bmc. I know a bit about them. Like I said he doesnt have to be great at everything. This is more about taking my son out with "his" dog hunting. If we happen to put some fur in the pack, then that is a bonus


----------



## coop3r (Oct 30, 2014)

No matter what breed you go with ( cur is my vote ), I applaud you for keeping the working dog tradition going. I also congratulation for you up coming lol hunter. 

please keep in mind that its nearly easier to win the lottery nowadays than  find a natural dog that will multi hunt like that. Its possible but very hard to do. Dogs just are not bred like they used to be. Too many people are breeding them for money instead of trying to improve a bloodline anymore. 

I honestly think that your best chances of finding a dog like that is to find a true breeder. Someone who has bred to improve bloodline qualities and not just fill his pockets. Find out info from other dogs he has bred and sold. Were they working dogs or just biscuit and yard dogs. I can personally show you my English Coonhounds bloodlines pedigree that I have tracked back to around 1913. 
On top of that, it boils down to the time and training that you put into the dog. 

Best of luck to you in your hunt and in your hunting sir.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for that. Now im jot going to classify a whole breed on one dog. But I knew a guy with a bmc and that dog would bite you if given a chance. Now im sure this just that dog. But overall how is the bmc temperament? It will be around small children a good bit of the time.


----------



## coop3r (Oct 30, 2014)

Its all about socialization at a young age IMO. Not the breed when it comes to hunting dogs, or any dog IMO. If a pit bull and Rottweiler are socialized they are great dogs. To this day the only dog I have ever been bitten by was a full size poodle and a blue heeler.


----------



## shdybrady19 (Oct 30, 2014)

Other then the bmc I spoke of. The only dog to bite me was a jack Russel and a t cup poodle. 

I did do some research and its settled. I will be pick in up a bmc shortly. i wasnted a dog that can track blood, retrieve, protect and silent on track. Seems like the bmc is just about the perfect dog for me


----------



## conejero (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm agreeing with these that say a Mountain Cur is your best bet anymore. Years back, when you could let your boy run the farm fields and woods, a general purpose dog could be made out of many breeds or crosses. The Mt. Cur, from any good strain, (Kemmer, OMC, Busher, whatever) is gamey, smart, and eager to please. Able to learn and handle variety. I have a Kemmer Stock dog now that is starting to please me pretty good.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Oct 31, 2014)

The Catahoula is a cur breed and will do the things you mention. I much prefer the Original Mountain Cur but the Kemmer strain and the BMC also make good dogs.


----------



## conejero (Oct 31, 2014)

IMO a Catahoula is a stock dog.


----------



## mschlapa (Oct 31, 2014)

I agree a mtn cur or fiest would be a possible choice especially for,a young kid. Depending on how much you are going to be hunting and how wide a variety of game you desire to pursue a Deutsch Drahthaar is a very versatile breed and worth considering.


----------



## coop3r (Oct 31, 2014)

Mtn feist vs a coon?


----------



## shdybrady19 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thats the thing, I dont want a dog that has some size to it. Just incase a hog, bear, panther, or Bigfoot comes out while he is outside. Blake has a better chance to get away if he has a dog that can at least keep sasquatch occupied


----------



## conejero (Nov 1, 2014)

The O.P. Was talking squirrel dog, not coon, so a good feist would be great. As far as the sasquatch issue, you can feed any gritty dog to a bear, panther, hog, etc. I would bet more on quickness and grittiness than size. I feel that my Kemmer has the tools at 45 lbs. The Deutch Drahthaar looks like a truly great breed, the Germans are no joke when it comes to developing and maintaining working dog breeds. I can't pay for them. A good Ladner breed BMC should do the trick just fine as well.


----------



## cornboy (Nov 1, 2014)

A feist would be a good choice .


----------



## shdybrady19 (Nov 1, 2014)

I appreciate the opinions guys. I think in my head I have decided on a a bmc. And its not just because of the size. But I will do some more research on the feist or a kemmer. Could these dogs hold themselves against a hog? I plan to use this dog to help track animals if I need them too. I just want to make sure if the dog comes across a hog while on track its not just a one sided fight.


----------



## cornboy (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes a feist or a kemmer will do just as well as a black mouth . The biggest key to a multiple task dog is bonding and socialization with the dog . Making it part of the family is the most important thing to do make it excel at multiple task no matter what breed you choose .


----------



## mschlapa (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm sure someone will claim the exception but in general with hounds or curs I would expect limited retrieving ability and no pointing instinct. They should do well at hunting squirrels, coons and the like plus some folks use them on hogs as they are typically closer working, quieter on track and more cooperative than hounds. Every dog that has the ability to become a multi purpose or versatile dog is born with those instincts, it is up to you to awaken and develop them so I would say the most important in this process is exposure and training.


----------



## conejero (Nov 2, 2014)

The last two posts have 'bout nailed it. It's all about handling, socialization and training, if you start with a dog with the right temperament, athleticism and brains. I agree that for pointing, you would be beating your head against a wall with any cur or feist. Retrieveing? Mine does on land, He's no Chessie or Lab, but he brings me squirrels to hand. (Once he's made sure they're dead, he'd probably be hard on birds). Kemmer and other curs are used on hogs and bears often, some use them for lions out west, as well as coyote decoy dogs. I may get in trouble with some proponents of certain strains, but Mt. Curs, Kemmer, OMC, Busher, etc. Are really all the same breed, just strains. At the end of the day, it will boíl down to the individual dog's natural abilities, and how well you do YOUR job at raising and training it. Have fun with it, it's just a dang dog, won't be Old Yeller, Big Red, or Rin Tin Tin, but can give you years of great memories, again; just enjoy the journey!


----------



## conejero (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh, and, depends on what you mean by hold themselves against a hog. No dog will survive a head on fight with a big, mean hog alone. A lot can hold one at bay, a good bulldog can catch and hold one for a while, but he better have the cavalry on the way!


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 6, 2014)

Good thread! I like learning.


----------

